# Pinfish in the surf?



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

I just acquired a pretty nice pinfish trap and was wondering if anything in the surf ate pinfish. Or if it is even efficient to try and use them as bait off the beach


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I would think pinfish would be great surf bait. I see them in the surf all the time so predators must be eating them, right? Match the hatch...


----------

